# female ejaculation



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Easy one....W started ejaculation and we are thrilled. We looked it up and it seems nobody seems to know what it is. W asked me what the fluid is and not even Google has an answer. I'm just thrilled because after 17 years I'm getting to see my first female orgasms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

lol, you just opened a can of worms, there are some old threads on this, and the debate gets pretty heated. 
Either way, it's awesome that she hit that peak and you both get to enjoy those intense "O's". Keep a good stack of towels near the bed, they are going to come in handy.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't know, don't care but my wife is a gusher and I love it!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Gseries said:


> Easy one....W started ejaculation and we are thrilled. We looked it up and it seems nobody seems to know what it is. W asked me what the fluid is and not even Google has an answer. I'm just thrilled because after 17 years I'm getting to see my first female orgasms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is wondermous. It is my understanding the origin of this is know now. I cannot point you to the source.

But I can tell you it is NOT urine.

Enjoy.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I squirt at times, and honestly it it the weakest orgasm when it happens. I hate orgasms this way, I'd much rather feel the rush of the whole body experience than feel like I have to pee and then wet the bed.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Sounds similar. Can't get there with PIV only with vibe. Something about angles. But its a start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Re: female ejaculation*



tracyishere said:


> I squirt at times, and honestly it it the weakest orgasm when it happens. I hate orgasms this way, I'd much rather feel the rush of the whole body experience than feel like I have to pee and then wet the bed.


That is fascinating to me. My wife is a squirter, and when she does, it's the most intense orgasm she can experience.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Just use the search function. No need to get back into whether it's urine or whether it's Diet Mountain Dew. The debate's been done again and again.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome! I've found it really exciting to have some outward sign of a female orgasm. The anatomy is what it is so it can only come from one place but as Entropy said "its not urine".


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I squirt at times, and honestly it it the weakest orgasm when it happens. I hate orgasms this way, I'd much rather feel the rush of the whole body experience than feel like I have to pee and then wet the bed.


I am studying to make my wife squirt as she's never had. You made me reconsidered lol


----------

